# rear ended



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

got hit in the rear right side of the car on saturday. Not too bad, except for the crushed car! Anyway, the frame isnt bent, just a corner is caved in. How difficult would it be for a body shop to repair, and how much?


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Its way easier to do this with pictures  And yeah I'm sorry man. Is it their fault or yours? Cause hopefully their insurance will cover for it. I know how you feel man since I got hit as well but I was parked, and not anywhere near my car and someone just hit the whole driver side of my car and left without leaving any information or anything...so I have a good $3000 dollars worth of damage I can't fix. Not to mention parking at a high school parking lot has left my bumper with all sorts of colored scratched ranging from blue, red, and my favorite, green. Good luck on the repair anyways. If you're really short on cash, you could always go for the bondo treatment :thumbup: . The request for pictures is not meant to be offensive btw, you just didn't really describe the damage enough, the corner could be a lot of things, headlight, fender, hood, and bumper.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

$736.95 for the rear BUMPER! :jawdrop: feel sorry for the kid that had to pay it in cash, but sucks for me I was just involved in a accident of my fault but its just my car nobody else.


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Ill try to get a picture. It was thier fault, they were following too close. I dont know about bondo. The right rear corner is smashed in about 6 inches, bending everything out of place. Ive found everything but the trunk lid for replacement. But its a matter of getting a shop to fix it for a resonable price. So I guess Ill see what the adjuster says. It just looks like total shit having a bungee holding the truck closed.


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

got pictures. Still dont know what the insurance co wants to do.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Heh, maybe its just me but all I see are red X's


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

its just you


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

i see all red x's


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

arrrrrrrrr..........X's be markin da spot here matey......


try another free host, like photobucket, or car domain.


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

I think I have pictures now. We will see.
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/9/web/621000-621999/621247_11.jpg
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/9/web/621000-621999/621247_12.jpg
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/9/web/621000-621999/621247_13.jpg
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/9/web/621000-621999/621247_14.jpg
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/9/web/621000-621999/621247_15.jpg
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/9/web/621000-621999/621247_16.jpg
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/9/web/621000-621999/621247_17.jpg
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/9/web/621000-621999/621247_18.jpg


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ouch. thats alot of damage. uhm, id check into local shop pricing before any work is done. reason being, insurance may consider it totaled if the cost to repair is higher than to replace........though, as long as its not structual, it shouldnt be all that bad.


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

One estimate places damage at 5000. Another says 2300. If they total it, since it has over 100,000 miles, I should get almost 8000 for it, since thats what we are hoping. Who knows.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u wont get 8K for a sentra....let alone one with over 100k miles thats 6yrs old


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

want to make a bet? They pay higher than what a dealer prices thier cars, I already know this from the adjuster. Besides, I will get what I want, since I have the advantage of injury over thier heads. They dont want to be sued. I just wnat the car replaced, and they know that, but I will sue if I dont get what I want. I will heal fine on my own, but a lawyer can be quite convincing otherwise


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Sure I'll take up that bet only if you don't add the cash from your injuries...

http://www.edmund.com/used/1998/nis...d=edmunds.u.mipmake.pricetable.num3.1.nissan*

4k-6k is the rough guestimate of what at 98 sentra gxe is worth...

Sounds odd enough they'd pay so much for a 98 with over 100k miles...I mean I paid 6k for my 98 200sx se with 40k miles 3 years ago...so....yeah...

And I honestly don't think they'll total your car though in the end, I'm pretty sure of this. I got damage on every bumper and like t-bone damage on my car and its about 3k to repair. Yours looks like scratch compared to what I'm driving around with, well, except the bungee cable holding the trunk heh


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

YOu have to love these forums. Everyone is an expert about everything. Do you know how insurance works? Its okay, its just a scratch. I think it might be time to look at VWs....


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

guy, were saying that you will never get 8k for your car. i bought my gxe last year for 4500, and it had around 75k miles on it. sorry, it just wont happen.

again, i said before, IF the cost comes over the value the insurance company placed on your car when you joined, they will consider it totaled. 


........i hear the VW R32's are nice, too bad theres gonna be such a short run of em


----------

